
Trivago helps secure webpack's future with 120,000 sponsorship - andreicek
https://medium.com/webpack/trivago-helps-secure-webpacks-future-73a58a016873
======
andygrunwald
Checkout the other HN post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14911836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14911836)

------
andygrunwald
trivago blogged about this in their engineering blog here:
[http://tech.trivago.com/2017/08/02/sponsoring-
webpack/](http://tech.trivago.com/2017/08/02/sponsoring-webpack/)

I am working for trivago. If you have any questions, i can answer them or
forward them to the right team to get the answer. AMA!

